# where to find aftermarket rear end gears??????



## Hanks06gto (Oct 25, 2006)

im looking to replace the stock 3.46 rear end gears in my 06 PBM A4 with some 3.73's, anyone know of where i can find em, cuz im lost:willy:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

These guys sell the 3.73 and the 3.91 Diff Technics ring & pinion;
http://www.midwestpd.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=70&products_id=407


----------



## Hanks06gto (Oct 25, 2006)

wow thats pricey, do you know what is the exact specification on our diffs, like is it an 8.8, 9" etc. because richmond sells gm gears i just need to the type of rear end housing so i can get gears to match, thanks


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

05GTO said:


> These guys sell the 3.73 and the 3.91 Diff Technics ring & pinion;
> http://www.midwestpd.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=70&products_id=407


They have gone out of the retail business for the most part. The best place to get them now is Diff Tech.

http://www.difftechnics.com.au/gto/

or Precision Motorsports

http://www.pm-fl.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=85_116&osCsid=b5202b211eb22cb399edc6f5ada4a170


----------

